# Mite Screen for Tbh's



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

You want 1/8" hardware cloth. Big box stores generally don't carry it. I find it locally at a small hardware store here in Portland, Oregon. 

Best,
Matt


----------



## Birdman Jack (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. Trouble around here is that Lowes, Home depot and Wally World drove all the small ones out and then do not carry what we need.


----------



## tinadaisy (Oct 17, 2010)

I just bought some at Ace Hardware. I called two different Aces, one had it and the other didn't so I guess they are independently operated. Also the one that had it, had it in the back not out on the floor so be sure and ask. Good luck!


----------



## mmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

I get mine at the Cenex feed store. They are both a feed/hardware store and carry it in small rolls or it can be purchased by the foot from a big roll.
I also couldn't find it at the big box stores

Mike


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

1/8 is also carried at Lowes and Home Depot.
But they carry it in the roofing sections and only sell a narrow roll about 8" wide. They sell it for scoffit vent screen or 'the screen to keep bugs out of the overhang vents along the lower edge of the roof.

It can be used but you may have to make inside supports for the screen so you can staple it at the lap overs because of the narrow screens.


----------



## stan.vick (Dec 19, 2010)

ace hardware online one hundred dollors for 50ft by 24 inches. will ship to an ace store for free. Ask for #8 hardware cloth.


----------



## Birdman Jack (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I am going to check this week and will let everyone know how I make out. Thanks everyone.


----------



## 11x (May 14, 2009)

if you are planing on instaling packages in this hive make sure you block the screen bottom for a while after you put the packages in. the light coming in the bottom of the hive leads to a higher percentage of abscounding. just keep it nice and dark in there for the first 3 weeks or so


----------



## Aram (May 9, 2006)

Do you plan to have a bottom board under the screen? You do know the screen is not necessary and often a problem. I know some people feel more at peace to have them in place but make sure you have a solid bottom that you can easily attach when over-ventilation problems arise. Our summers are too hot and winters too cold to have just a screen on the bottom. Even when the weather is mild I imagine hive scent is better preserved in an enclosed box.


----------



## Birdman Jack (Nov 23, 2010)

Aram said:


> Do you plan to have a bottom board under the screen? You do know the screen is not necessary and often a problem. I know some people feel more at peace to have them in place but make sure you have a solid bottom that you can easily attach when over-ventilation problems arise. Our summers are too hot and winters too cold to have just a screen on the bottom. Even when the weather is mild I imagine hive scent is better preserved in an enclosed box.


I was still up in the air about this but was going to put a hinged bottom board on so I could crack it open in the summer and close it in the winter. I had heard you did not need one but I know how cold it can get here and could not believe they could survive that kind of abuse. 
Where are you in NY?


----------



## Aram (May 9, 2006)

Hinged bottom sounds like a good idea. 
Just as bad as the winter cold is the summers' heat. The wax gets soft with too much ventilation in the summer and, without frames and wired foundation, it can turn into a sticky situation.
I'm in the Mid-Hudson Valley, near Kingston NY.


----------

